# 1-22 [Johnny's First Fish on the Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit the river again today for about an hour after class before it got dark. Johnny joined me with the fly rod with the hopes of catching his first fish on the fly. The mission was a success! I came up empty-handed, but Johnny managed a fat 21'' pickerel! Weather looked like it was going to turn on us at any minute, but it stayed decent until we got back to the launch. 

*Tally for the day:* 

*Johnny:* 21'' pickerel (personal record!)
*Me:* Happy to help Johnny get his first fish on the fly

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good eats!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what size rod was he using?
if he had a light rod, i'll bet he enjoyed the hell out of the fight.
those jack fish really put up a fight.

jack


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jack2 said:


> what size rod was he using?
> if he had a light rod, i'll bet he enjoyed the hell out of the fight.
> those jack fish really put up a fight.
> 
> jack


He was using a 9WT. We were throwing big clousers. From where I was sitting it looked like he had a great time with it, even on the heavier rod! They really do fight pretty well, I'm gonna start targeting them on the fly more often.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

this is pretty cool, had no idea about these fish and seems I'm not alone on that. 

State record is 8 lbs. taken a long time back now. 

Did they jump, article I read said their big jumpers !

What kind of tippet did U have on the leader? Sounds like they have some BA teeth and can cut U off easy? Looks like good fun to me!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> this is pretty cool, had no idea about these fish and seems I'm not alone on that.
> 
> State record is 8 lbs. taken a long time back now.
> 
> ...


Yessir, they jump a lot when hooked! Pretty awesome seeing them fly out of the water with their gills flared trying to spit the fly! For my tippet/leader I use 5' of 60 lb. Hi-Seas Quattro & then 2' of 30 lb. Sufix Superior. 30 lb. generally does the trick with no breakoffs, although you do have to replace it sometimes after catching one of these toothy critters. Oh & the reasoning for the 5' of heavy 60 lb. is because a while back a forum member, can't remember his name, mentioned in a thread that having a length of really heavy mono really aids in carrying big flies farther distances. He was definitely right, as I now always have a length of that 60 lb. tied on when I'm throwing big, heavy clousers!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks! I regularly have a butt of 40lb in the salt, I'll have to see what some 60 will do if I can tie a knot w/it, I remember that post too :yes:


----------



## flyfisherman2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've caught a lot of jack in a creek where I live. I always used an open face reel w/ steel leader. I always used live shiners for bait. I never did keep them to eat. They are aggressive & fun to catch. My best was probably 5-6 lbs.


----------

